# UncleTykie's Armadillo Eggs



## uncletykie (Apr 28, 2009)

This is What I use Country sausage, Cream Cheese, Hard Boiled Eggs, and some Thick Cut Bacon..will need Toothpicks to hold the bacon on
	

		
			
		

		
	








first you pat out the Susage






Then lay down a strip of Cream Cheese then place an egg in the center






Then Wrap it up like a soft ball






Then set the ball aside then place down your bacon Wrap






then wrap it around the suasage






Then off to the Smoker at 235 for about an hour and a half, i like my bacon crispy do I put it closer to the fire box





and this is what she looks like when cut open, I also Like to drizzle my Raspberry Chipotle sauce over it.  Makes a Great Breakfast as well


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

That is looking good!  I may have to add that to the to-do list.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone know why they are called Armadillo eggs, or is it just a name?


----------



## morkdach (Apr 28, 2009)

dude what an egg thanks


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey there UncleTykie. How ya doing? I was just telling someone yesterday about your eggs. They were Scotch Eggs and I told the thread that they looked an awful lot like some thing UncleTykie made. Probably dont remember me, Im the one with the Embalming Needle????

Have not seen you on here but maybe 2 times since the crash. You gotta poke your head in here more often. Im going to try and link this thread to the one yesterday to those guys can see what a masterpice looks like. 

Dont be a stranger.......


----------



## uncletykie (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Meat...So have you used your Embalming needle yet?...lol


----------



## cnavarro (May 4, 2009)

Hey Uncle Tykie these look amazin. I am going to try these tomorrow. I am smoking 6 butts and im gonna throw these on too. I will throw up some q-view for everyone. Is it ok if I add these to my Menu as well. I think it would be an awesome addition.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 P.S. I would give you full credit as well brotha if its cool!


----------



## slanted88 (May 4, 2009)

Like that gig!....gonna try em! Thanks!


----------



## waysideranch (May 4, 2009)

Nice eggs UT.  Gotta try that as well.


----------



## got14u (May 5, 2009)

like always...great qview....u need to stick around more...lol....i still luv your bbq wrap.


----------



## pignit (May 5, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## uncletykie (May 5, 2009)

Sure thing, I hope they turn out good for you...I made a batch last night and mixed the cream cheese with a diced habanero and 3 jalapenos then that added a real nice kick to'em


----------



## cnavarro (May 6, 2009)

That mixed with the peppers sounds great I will have to try them! I think I'm going to try a few with some JD spicy sausage. Thanks again for the cool idea cant wait to try them tomorrow.


----------

